# anybody know where i can get one of these



## jdgroh (Jul 7, 2009)

i need a rim i have attached a pic please anybody contact me asap thanks
[email protected]


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Please provide more information, such as what this is attached to. I do not recognize the rim, but if I knew what it was on, maybe I can help find it, or one that will work.


----------

